# Drew Bilbrey Mulberry PFS Review



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

A little bit ago I received a package from drew_bilbrey containing this little gem of a PFS. I was finally able to go out and review/shoot this wonderful shooter a little bit ago. I apologize for taking so long for posting this here.






Here is a link to Drew's original post about the frame: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/41804-mulberry-pfs/?hl=mulberry Drew makes fantastic frames and is an all around great guy. I feel very privileged to call him a friend.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful shooter!

Drew is quite the craftsman and you are a lucky man to own it.


----------

